# Is this wood worth using?



## j10c3y25 (Jan 8, 2014)

Whoever lived here before me left a big pile wood in the corner by the shed. I can only assume it was intended for firewood, besides maybe these timbers on the right. Being rather new to this whole business of woodworking, I was wondering if any of this is usable for anything besides burning. I'm supposed to be building my woman some garden boxes and assorted furniture items, and I also need to build a work bench. Besides that I'm game for whatever project especially if the wood is free, lol. So should I chop it up and burn it? I don't even know how to tell what it is...


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Some of those 4x6 or 6x6 looking timbers look as though they may be pressure treated...so try to use those ones for the outdoor projects. If they are PT, don't burn them.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like firewood to me.....


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

.... or Woodturner's opportunities :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

It's for rustic projects :smile:


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Those regular marks on the squared-off pieces look to be from pressure treating-- do not use them for firewood! They would be a good base for a workbench or for outdoor furniture, though. If you mill the square pieces, wear a face mask and keep the sawdust out of your eyes and off your skin. It can be nasty stuff, even as old as it is.

I'd bet that the rounds in your photo are sycamore. It just looks right. Sycamore can have some beautiful spalting, or be trash. Split a piece lengthwise with a chain saw, and you'll know which. Manuka Jock could be right about turning blanks, or possibly re-saw them with a band saw for short boards for a project. Hope you'll post a photo or two of them split open. Sycamore is not a very durable wood, and not suitable for outdoor furniture, though would be fine for indoor use. Very pretty when quarter sawn.


----------



## j10c3y25 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Here's what's inside*

Got bored and spent about a couple hours fumbling up jigs and cutting a small piece into boards. For my first try (and using questionable methods) it turned out ok besides a little burn. Looks nice and feels really solid. Gonna have to figure out how to cut the bigger rounds, split them first I guess. Anyway, check it out!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice looking, but is that the same wood as in your first pic? Sure doesn't look the same


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Silk purses and sow's ears , eh mate

:thumbsup:


----------



## j10c3y25 (Jan 8, 2014)

It is the same wood! I split open a piece with the axe and viola it's red inside, so I took the time to cut one up. It must have been sitting for a long time to be so gray on the outside.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like eucalyptus of some sort.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Huh! I would have said firewood also. Nice find.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice. Would make beautiful boxes. Is it a dense wood, or lightweight. I'm still thinking sycamore (which would be lightweight). I've seen it that red.


----------



## Longleaf Lumber Inc. (Jan 14, 2014)

Can't tell exactly from the pictures, but ditto on the PT warning. Some older woods are soaked in creosote or pressure treated, and that is no good to be breathing.


----------



## j10c3y25 (Jan 8, 2014)

no worries about the PT stuff, I'm gonna take it to the dump or just somehow use it as is for an outside project, its not very nice looking anyway. I'm currently absorbed into my wicking garden box project, but when I'm finished I'm going to build a better jig and try to split some of the larger diameter rounds down so I can handle them on the table saw. I'd like to attempt quarter sawing and see how that looks. I'll post pics once I get it done.


----------

